# Low Humidity



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

How about turning up the humidification? This static electricity is pulling on my hair.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I get the biggest kick out of rubbing Gibbs hair with a blanket and making it stand up. Dana hates when I do it so I get double the fun.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

haha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I get the biggest kick out of rubbing Gibbs hair with a blanket and making it stand up. Dana hates when I do it so I get double the fun.


I was a horrible child. I used to take the cat under the covers at night and rub her hard so I could see the sparks in the dark. Nice cat. she put up with it and never hurt me.


----------

